# Großtextanzeige/LED-Anzeige



## tomatensaft (10 Oktober 2012)

Abend,

was für Anzeigen verwendet ihr denn als Großtextanzeige - z.B. Stückzähler, Meldeanzeigen für Anlagen ?

Ich würde gerne eine Anzeige verweden die sich über einen TCP-String steuern lässt.


----------



## IBFS (10 Oktober 2012)

tomatensaft schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> was für Anzeigen verwendet ihr denn als Großtextanzeige - z.B. Stückzähler, Meldeanzeigen für Anlagen ?
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Anzeige verweden die sich über einen TCP-String steuern lässt.




http://www.siebert-group.com/docs/Siebert/series SX502/BAL/DE/BAL SX502 PFN IRT DE.pdf

Frank


----------



## Nais (11 Oktober 2012)

...alternativ auch hier:

http://www.microsyst.de

Bye Uwe


----------

